# Home haunts near St. Louis?



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

This year I want to drive around and check out home haunts and cool displays. Just wondering who here on the forum is in or near St. Louis so I know where to go looking. :jol:


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well Im in Waynesville which is on 44 between St Louis and Springfield. To narrow it down its by Ft Leonardwood, Im 30 miles from Rolla, and 25 miles from lebanon but right by Ft Leonardwood. Ok so Im a few hours from St Louis.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Revenant, I sent you a pm but I am here in Jefferson City.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

wormyt said:


> Well Im in Waynesville which is on 44 between St Louis and Springfield. To narrow it down its by Ft Leonardwood, Im 30 miles from Rolla, and 25 miles from lebanon but right by Ft Leonardwood. Ok so Im a few hours from St Louis.


AHHHH, good ole Ft. Leonard Wood.
How well I remember basic training there in the winter.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Isn't Undertaker near St Louis?


----------



## Mooch (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, Undertaker is in the Pacific area, Bob-O is in Des Peres area and I am in St. Louis (Ballwin). Check out our website for directions: Blackfordhaunt.com


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm just north of Troy. About 45 minutes from where you are.....:devil:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Mooch said:


> Yes, Undertaker is in the Pacific area, Bob-O is in Des Peres area and I am in St. Louis (Ballwin). Check out our website for directions: Blackfordhaunt.com


I don't see any listings in the member directory for a Bob-O or Undertaker. Do they have different forum names?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm in Edwardsville about 15 minutes north east of STL. Rev is close - and we have talked.

The interesting thing is that in a tradition started years ago - Edwardsville Trick or Treats on the 30th - not the 31st. So We'll have our stuff up on the 30th.

Then on the 31st - we have a parade downtown. We have about 100 entries every year in the parade and it lasts for more than two hours.

Hey - on a separate note - this thread almost makes enough St. Louis haunters to have a St. Louis Haunt faction doesn't it?


----------

